# Ho Attenuator Review!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've had this unit for sometime but have refrained from giving a review. Since the honeymoon period is over, I ca now highly suggest a Ho attenuator. Ho is the (Canadian) inventor and manufacturer of the "Ultimate Attenuator."

Unlike other attenuators, this is a re-amping device. I takes your amp's output, attenuates it, and the reampflifies the signal with a (built in) solid state power amp. It seems like a strange concept, but sounds amazing!

I've owned the following attenuators in the past: THD Hotplate, Weber Mass, Weber Minimass. I've also used the Schmidz Tad Tube adaptors (uses weird tubes to take your amp down to about 1 watt) and had a Stephenson Stage Hog amp with Power Scaling. Nothing, and I mean nothing, touches the Ho attenuator. It is very transparent even down to bedroom levels and simply KILLS everything else I have tried.

The best part about buying from Ho's Electronics in Vancouver is that he charges several hundred dollars LESS than the equivalent Ultimate Attenuator labeled unit (sold in the US). 

I can finally enjoy my tube amps in my condo. Awesome!

TG

(PS. To the Admin, the Gear Review Section doesn't work. I couldn't submit my form because of a "missing security token" or some weird thing)


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Link to manufacturers website? Where could I buy one?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The only attenuator I've ever tried was a Dr Z airbreak. And though it comes highly recommended, I did not like it at all. I just figured I didn't like the sound of attenuators.
If this attenuator is several hundred dollars cheaper than an air break then it would be free as the airbreak was only $330.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a link to Ho's website. It's not much to look at so just give him a phone call when you want to order or discuss the unit.

http://www.hoelectronics.com/index.php


Here is a link to the "Ultimate Attenuator" website. This is the same technology, licensed to a guy in the USA who has his units manufactured in China. The Ultimate Attenuator is a more refined commercial product that looks more "professional"; the Ho works exactly the same way but looks more homebrew. Anyway, the Ultimate Attenuator has more info so take a look:

http://www.ultimateattenuator.com/

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> The only attenuator I've ever tried was a Dr Z airbreak. And though it comes highly recommended, I did not like it at all. I just figured I didn't like the sound of attenuators.
> If this attenuator is several hundred dollars cheaper than an air break then it would be free as the airbreak was only $330.


The HO is several hundred dollars less than the equivalent Ultimate Attenuator branded unit. My HO was still slightly more than your airbreak.

I haven't tried the Air Brake but the Ho kills all the others I mentioned above (which are also often highly recommended).

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a link to a couple of demos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJmUMshxE2o&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZi3uoCH2o0&feature=related

In the second clip, pay attention to how loud his voice is at the start.

TG


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I was using a Palmer PGA-04 but sold it thinking my Koch's built-in silent recording feature was sufficient (and equivalent to the Palmer's sound) for my needs (which are largely silent recording at home). But it's not quite as nice sounding as the Palmer. I thought I'd look into the UA before just repurchasing a PGA-04. This looks promising -- much cheaper than either the PGA-04 or the UA.

Have you tried using it for silent recording? I'm specifically looking for unfiltered output from the unit. I don't want "speaker type" filtering on the signal because I run it through GR3 using its speaker sims which gives me a much closer to mic'ed sound with good ambiance.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Have you tried using it for silent recording? I'm specifically looking for unfiltered output from the unit. I don't want "speaker type" filtering on the signal because I run it through GR3 using its speaker sims which gives me a much closer to mic'ed sound with good ambiance.


I didn't opt for the optional line out so I haven't tried silent recording. However, I'm sure the line out DOESN"T have any type of speaker emulation. Regardless, Ho could build one to your specific needs. Give him a call, he is a very nice guy.

TG


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Excellent, I am just about to buy a Ho attenuator myself. What options did you go with? How much is each extra option to add?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Stevo said:


> Excellent, I am just about to buy a Ho attenuator myself. What options did you go with? How much is each extra option to add?


Ho's options are about half what they cost on the UA. I went for the following options:

Bedroom Switch
Plexi Switch
Dual Volume with Footswitch.
100 Volt Tap.

The Bedroom switch just changes the "play" on the volume knob. With it engaged the entire range of the volume knob covers what is usually about the first 1/4 of the full range. This helps dial in the perfect volume when you are VERY quiet, but if I lived in a house I would probably skip this option (It does come in handy in a condo, but I could easily get by without it).

The Plexi Switch is a must. It essential adds some highs and it is very amp dependent. Some amps like it, some don't need it.

The Dual Volume is also a must. Great to stomp on the footswitch and have more volume (if you want to solo). I use it a bit differently than this, but don't have time to type out the explanation right now.

Finally, the 100 volt tap really isn't that useful. I've tried it, it works, but I would pass on it. It does change your sound and that ISN'T what I want.

TG


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds nice, but no prices. So, how much would that cost if you know please?


----------



## OddJobPeters (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Mine is on order and it's good to know it's worth the wait. I currently have a mini-mass and am pleased to hear that the Ho attenuator is better. I might have to ask him to change my order, though - I passed on the dual-volume option but it seems to be pretty useful.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I love my Ho Attenuator as well and Ho is great to deal with and fast to boot. I think he charges $350 for the base model and then its $50 for any additional features if I am not mistaken. You can get a 50w, 100w or 200w base model and go from there. If you want cranked tube distortion and you dont play stadiums then this is a must.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

OddJobPeters said:


> I currently have a mini-mass and am pleased to hear that the Ho attenuator is better.


It destroys the mini-mass. In fact, the mini-mass is probably the worst attenuator I have ever owned.

TG


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the Bad Cat "The Leash" not bad at all. You can trim your volume to zero if you want, select from 4, 8, 16 ohm. A bypass switch. The only negative point might be for some poeple, the fan on top. On recording the noise could be a little problem, otherwise as soon you play at a decent volume you don't ear it.

I had several volume attenuator, never had a perfect one... I really think that's impossible. Exept for a small to medium attenuation from a non-master type of amp(plexi, bassman, etc...). You always lost something but this one is one of the best I had.

We all tend to buy to big for bedroom amp or small to medium venues.:wave:


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Finally, the 100 volt tap really isn't that useful. I've tried it, it works, but I would pass on it. It does change your sound and that ISN'T what I want.
> 
> TG


Great, thanks for the info, those were the options I was going to go with as well. The 100v tap was one I was waffling on. From my understanding, with this option (I guess it essentially is really a variac) you change the voltage hitting the plates so it can help to prolong tube life. Did you found the change in tone as a result of plugging into it quite pronounced?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

$350.00 is pricey!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> $350.00 is pricey!


I've heard many rave about this on TGP and many say it is worth every penny. Less than having to buy another amp or two.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

ne1roc said:


> $350.00 is pricey!


Really? The THD unit is about that. And a Palmer will set you back $660 new. Seems like it's priced competitively to me...


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Ho's stuff rocks. :rockon:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> $350.00 is pricey!


Well, sorry to say that you really won't get one for $350. However, compare buying 4 or 5 lackluster, run of the mill pedals, to hearing your amps in their sonic glory and tell me what is really expensive.

I don't mean any offence. Hell, some of my amps cost the same as the Ho, but it is worth every penny. It will probably end up over $475 delivered but you WILL be satisfied.

YMMV,
TG


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> It will probably end up over $475 delivered but you WILL be satisfied.


A Ho that comes with a satisfaction guarantee? My what times we live in! :smile:


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

Realized this is an old thread, but have a question here, so help please.
Anyone know if HO has changed their phone # or not? It seems the number on their website isn't working...

And the actual problem is: I currently have a Ho's attenuator rated at 50 watt. Is it possible to ask the HO guys to upgrade it to bigger capacity since now I have a 120 watter in the basement? How about other options such as dual output jacks etc? 

Thank you guys, any input will be appreciated.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

He told me when I bought my 50 watter in person, that it could be upgraded and they go all the way up to 200 watts. Not sure about the jacks or the phone number.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Just saw Mr. Ho last week, and although he's looking his age, he appears to be alive an kicking. His phone number on my latest invoice is 604-432-6009.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone here used the Dr Z Airbrake and the Ho. I'd be really interested in a comparison.

The Airbrake works very well down to about 2 or 3 clicks. After that it's not really so great. Not awful but you lose quite a bit. 

I still think it has a lot to do with the volume pushing the speakers. There's a lot of dynamics going on when you have some volume up, and I can see it being hard to replicate with an attenuator.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Whats his website?

The only one I found was last updated in 2005 and mostly says "under construction"


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> Whats his website?
> 
> The only one I found was last updated in 2005 and mostly says "under construction"


He's not an internet guy, has no email, does everything over the phone/in person.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My next purchase...Ho's 50W Attenuator. Gonna stop by his store some time soon to get the ball rolling on this...As soon as my pedals sell, that is.

I checked out the YouTube demo and it sure sounds great. 

Soooooooonnnn.....


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> My next purchase...Ho's 50W Attenuator. Gonna stop by his store some time soon to get the ball rolling on this...As soon as my pedals sell, that is.
> 
> I checked out the YouTube demo and it sure sounds great.
> 
> Soooooooonnnn.....


Last time I was there he had a bunch, hopefully your ball won't have to roll very far! :smile:


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

keto said:


> He told me when I bought my 50 watter in person, that it could be upgraded and they go all the way up to 200 watts. Not sure about the jacks or the phone number.


Many thanks Keto, I guess it's time to upgrade my 50watt Ho unit, and get rid of my Airbrake! lol



jimsz said:


> Just saw Mr. Ho last week, and although he's looking his age, he appears to be alive an kicking. His phone number on my latest invoice is 604-432-6009.


Thanks a lot. Will get in touch with him soon. Hope the upgrade won't cost much though...


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

SteveS said:


> Has anyone here used the Dr Z Airbrake and the Ho. I'd be really interested in a comparison.
> 
> The Airbrake works very well down to about 2 or 3 clicks. After that it's not really so great. Not awful but you lose quite a bit.
> 
> I still think it has a lot to do with the volume pushing the speakers. There's a lot of dynamics going on when you have some volume up, and I can see it being hard to replicate with an attenuator.


I've had the Airbrake and 50 watt Ho attenuator for quite a while. Just like you said, the Airbrake can't really handle the "bedroom level" that well, though it does it job a lot better at moderate attenuation level. However, the "re-amp" feature of the Ho attenuator really helps with the bedroom level, and the "plexi" switch is absolutely a bonus as far as I'm concerned. This is by far the best attenuator I've ever come across IMHO (owned Weber, THD before), and that's why I'm hoping Ho can upgrade my 50 watter to 200 watt...lol

ps.: the Airbrake is pretty handy though, without an extra power cord attached...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

The ball has rolled unexpectedly. Hopefully my wife doesn't kill me.

Well. I happened to be in Vancouver today and I happened to be on Kingsway sooooo I stopped into Ho's Electronics and spoke with Mr. Ho. I asked about his attenuators and before you know it, I was sitting down and playing a Deluxe Reverb through one of his attenuators. Sounded awesome.I couldn't tell the difference between the attenuated sound and the natural sound of the amp. Except for volume of course.

I couldn't resist.

He had some base models in stock so he did the mods I wanted right on the spot and I walked out with my own Ho's attenuator. 

Since I am a basement player I just picked up a 10w attenuator. It's capable of taking a 50w load, attenuating it and reamplifying it (with volume control)at only 10w. 

Will suit my needs perfectly.

He talked to me about some other devices he makes. One is a clean boost of some sort that can take a 5,10,15....watt amp and reamplify it at 50 or 100W. It's a way to increase the headroom of your amp. 

He also talked about his tone enhancer to tighten up the output of your amp and give it lots of low end growl.

Anyways, I would not hesitate going there again. He was awesome to deal with and talk to. Super nice man and very accomodating as well - he surprised me when he offered to do the mods while I waited (took about 15 minutes). 

Now I can't wait to get home and plug it in!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

does the attenuator work with any impedance?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes. I'm pretty sure he said the impedance didn't matter.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

jimsz said:


> Just saw Mr. Ho last week, and although he's looking his age, he appears to be alive an kicking. His phone number on my latest invoice is 604-432-6009.


I've been gassing for a Ho attenuator for a while. I'm gonna give him a call and perhaps order a Christmas present...for myself. kkjuw


----------

